# Anyone in Yucatan



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a friend moving to Yucatan and needs some help with the area's that are there. She is not a member -yet- of the forum so I am just scouting it out for her.
I have never been there - are there different area's (districts, towns etc) that anyone could suggest? surfrider:gossip:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxhounddog (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm a newbie, but I really enjoyed my time in Merida. Tulum was a nice place to visit. Didn't do anything in Cancun other than get a plane, so I can't say much else about that city.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=surfrider;1083193]I have a friend moving to Yucatan and needs some help with the area's that are there. She is not a member -yet- of the forum so I am just scouting it out for her.
I have never been there - are there different area's (districts, towns etc) that anyone could suggest? surfrider:gossip:[/QUOTE]_

Well, I must say, surfrider, that the Yucatan Peninsula is a large area which, while all tropical. humid flatlands covered largely with scrub forests for the most part, is divided into three rather distinct states with significantly varying characteristics , Yucatan State, Campeche and Quintana Roo. Perhaps your friend could be more specific as to what precisely she is looking for in choosing the peninsula. Is she mainly interested in beaches or inland historic areas, big cities, of which there is only one , Merida, small towns, rural or urban areas influenced mainly by tourism or more local in character and so on and so on. 

While we live in nearby Chiapas and not the Yucatan, we have visited there many times over the years and once even considered moving to Merida before rejecting the idea because of the rather harsh, hot and humid climate. Give me some idea of her goals and I will try to come up with some suggestions for her. Perhaps only an actual visit to various places there will help her ascertain the best place for her to settle before she makes a final decision as to where to live or whether or not the peninsula is a good idea at all as a place to establish residency. The climate there is not for everyone.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Two Hound Dogs? This could lead to confusion. How did this come about?


----------



## thehoosier (Sep 10, 2010)

*I live in the Yucatan*

Hi, I live in Merida, the Capital of Yucatan state and really the region. If one is to live in the Yucatan, I would recommend Merida area. While the area does not have the most desirable beaches of Quintana Roo. Merida does have a great community. Wither you prefer to mix with the locals or be a part of the expat community. Merida has culture and all the modern conveniences. It is hot in Merida, especially today, but living near the beach or in the country it gets a lot cooler. I am personally about to buy in a small puebla of Dzidzantun. There is it quieter and better weather. But still close enough to enjoy Merida anytime. I would avoid any community that solely exist for the sake of tourism.


----------



## francoisl (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi we move from luxembourg to yucatan in 2007: buit our house in acanceh, create soem cocina,... and living here is a real pleasure:quality of life, kindness of mayan people,... regarding the laws and aslmost all the taxes for investment it's totally different.

Furthermore narco cartel are not a risk here in yucatan, real estate cartel are more dangerous for your investment, take care of the prices


----------



## Sisalena (May 3, 2009)

I guess it depends on whether or not your friend wants to live in the city or the countryside or the beach. Also, what their budget is for either renting or buying a place. If they've got a large budget, the Caribbean coast is beautiful, but pricey. If they have a more modest budget, the Gulf coast near Merida can't be beat. Rentals in Merida can be had for as little as $300 US per month, and beachfront homes can be bought for less than $150k US. Another consideration is how much social interaction your friend wants. We've been living in Sisal for 7 years now, and just love it, but there's not a whole lot to do here. But peace and tranquility was what I was seeking when I retired to Mexico, so it suits me just fine. But for those who want more action, Merida is only 45 minutes away, and has everything anyone could ask for. Like others have suggested, your friend should make a trip down here to the Peninsula and have a look around. Check some of the posts on this forum from people who live in this area, and just ask if specific information is needed, and I'm sure there will be plenty of responses. You can also check sites like Yucatan Today and Yucatan Living. Lots of good information available! Good luck to your friend in their search. And tell them I'd be more than happy to answer any questions they might have about living here.


----------



## francoisl (Mar 23, 2013)

Personally I recommend to invest in pueblos around merida. 
you will find the real kindness of mayan people and avoid real estate cartel. 
Today quite all the north of Merida or project like golf country club... are pure finance speculation. Prices are higher than in US or Europe.
If you want to buit your house prices for land with property title is no more than 20000mxp/mecate and construction cost for a residential house 5000mxp/m2
Enjoy yucatan. 
ma'alob ki'in


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The "Yucatan" is a huge area. A geographical area comprising two or three states, as well as a state with the same name. The OP needs to narrow this down a bit.


----------



## Newgirlgolferintown (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello. I am new in the area, although I have bee at Lake Chapala dor 10 years, I came over,to Chelem to help a dear friend,,house and pet sit
I am reying to meet people ,since I am newly divorced, and only know one person here.
I am a golfer and tennis player, so if anyone would like to get together or introduce me to some expats I would love it. I go into Progreso everydat to walk the malecon, and Merida is awesome, has everything Gudalajara has but the smog and trucks and buses. So I am enjoying the mellowness, yet missing my outdoor fun games too. Chelem is really laid back, but seems very safe, and love the beach, ut sure would love to meet some people. Is there an English church service in Merida, we have one in Profreso, just looking for a larger group, thanks so much for 
any info


----------



## Sisalena (May 3, 2009)

Newgirlgolferintown said:


> Hello. I am new in the area, although I have bee at Lake Chapala dor 10 years, I came over,to Chelem to help a dear friend,,house and pet sit
> I am reying to meet people ,since I am newly divorced, and only know one person here.
> I am a golfer and tennis player, so if anyone would like to get together or introduce me to some expats I would love it. I go into Progreso everydat to walk the malecon, and Merida is awesome, has everything Gudalajara has but the smog and trucks and buses. So I am enjoying the mellowness, yet missing my outdoor fun games too. Chelem is really laid back, but seems very safe, and love the beach, ut sure would love to meet some people. Is there an English church service in Merida, we have one in Profreso, just looking for a larger group, thanks so much for
> any info


Check out the Merida English Library. Merida English Language Library. Also, if you use Facebook, check out this page: https://www.facebook.com/ChelemEvents. Welcome to Yucatan!


----------



## Tucson (Oct 30, 2010)

surfrider said:


> I have a friend moving to Yucatan and needs some help with the area's that are there. She is not a member -yet- of the forum so I am just scouting it out for her.
> I have never been there - are there different area's (districts, towns etc) that anyone could suggest? surfrider:gossip:


Hola! As always, there are so many helpful people here on ex pat forum, willing to share opinions and information (and I am just one more). IF Merida is a place your friend is considering, I would suggest logging onto the Articles - Articles - Yolisto forum (it seems to be comprised of about 90% Merida residents and the rest, in neighboring communities, like Progresso). I think you could get a real good handle on cost of renting, places to go for art and entertainment, and weather in the different communities. I've gone there looking for recommendations for B&B's for a quick weekend get-away for museum hopping and found so many helpful people with excellent suggestions. So, if the state of Yucatan is where your friends is thinking she'd like to go, Merida would have a lot to recommend it. 

In the state of Quintana Roo, the big city there is Playa del Carmen (300,000 population and growing). It's easy to get there from the Cancun airport (ADO greyhound style bus costs 120-140 pesos = about 10-12.00 US Dollars, takes about 50+ minutes) and it runs regularly from the airport to the center of Playa del Carmen (PDC). It's very easy to get around without a car (we've not used one in Mexico for all of our 7+ years there) and from the ADO bus station, you can catch buses to everywhere in Mexico (even Merida). 

If the PDC area sounds like a place your friend would like to learn more about, I'd recommend 2 additional websites for forum exchanges and information: the first is Playa del Carmen info and the second is Pelican Free Press (first is more forum oriented the second here is an on-line newspaper for Puerto Aventuras, a large community near Playa del Carmen).


----------



## Revchico (Oct 21, 2013)

*New church English service*



Newgirlgolferintown said:


> Hello. I am new in the area, although I have bee at Lake Chapala dor 10 years, I came over,to Chelem to help a dear friend,,house and pet sit
> I am reying to meet people ,since I am newly divorced, and only know one person here.
> I am a golfer and tennis player, so if anyone would like to get together or introduce me to some expats I would love it. I go into Progreso everydat to walk the malecon, and Merida is awesome, has everything Gudalajara has but the smog and trucks and buses. So I am enjoying the mellowness, yet missing my outdoor fun games too. Chelem is really laid back, but seems very safe, and love the beach, ut sure would love to meet some people. Is there an English church service in Merida, we have one in Profreso, just looking for a larger group, thanks so much for
> any info


hello, you asked if there was an English Church service in Merida. There is a New English service starting Oct. 27 at 10:00am at The Maria del Carmen Hotel, at Calle 63 #590 x 70 y 68 Mérida. All invited.


----------



## Revchico (Oct 21, 2013)

Newgirlgolferintown said:


> Hello. I am new in the area, although I have bee at Lake Chapala dor 10 years, I came over,to Chelem to help a dear friend,,house and pet sit
> I am reying to meet people ,since I am newly divorced, and only know one person here.
> I am a golfer and tennis player, so if anyone would like to get together or introduce me to some expats I would love it. I go into Progreso everydat to walk the malecon, and Merida is awesome, has everything Gudalajara has but the smog and trucks and buses. So I am enjoying the mellowness, yet missing my outdoor fun games too. Chelem is really laid back, but seems very safe, and love the beach, ut sure would love to meet some people. Is there an English church service in Merida, we have one in Profreso, just looking for a larger group, thanks so much for
> any info


Greetings, we are starting One this Sunday Oct 27, at The María del Carmen Hotel,
Calle 63 #590 x 70 y 68 Mérida. It will be at 10:00am, you are invited.


----------



## Heather J (Oct 21, 2013)

Revchico said:


> Greetings, we are starting One this Sunday Oct 27, at The María del Carmen Hotel,
> Calle 63 #590 x 70 y 68 Mérida. It will be at 10:00am, you are invited.


Are you in Merida?


----------



## Revchico (Oct 21, 2013)

Heather J said:


> Are you in Merida?


Yes, we are in Merida. We invite you and anyone you may know to our first service this Sunday. My wife and I are missionaries. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Heather J (Oct 21, 2013)

Revchico said:


> Yes, we are in Merida. We invite you and anyone you may know to our first service this Sunday. My wife and I are missionaries. Thanks for your response.


How cool!! My husband and I will be in Merida in April for our first visit. We want to try living in Merida first and were concerned about finding a church to attend so it's nice to know there's a service in English.


----------



## Revchico (Oct 21, 2013)

*Church*



Heather J said:


> How cool!! My husband and I will be in Merida in April for our first visit. We want to try living in Merida first and were concerned about finding a church to attend so it's nice to know there's a service in English.


Greetings, yes we look forward to your April visit. Thanks for your response, it encourages us in our decision.


----------



## Greenlady (Feb 8, 2013)

We are building in Tulum. Nice small town. Won't ever get too big. Great beaches, nice people.


----------



## geaaronson (Apr 4, 2013)

I live in Valladolid, the largest city between Cancun and Merida. I make it to Merida, where I lived for 14 months, about 6 times a year. If I were not gainfully employed here, I would probably go back to Merida to live.

If one is a culture vulture, Merida is the place to go. If one is a waterbug, Cancun and environs is the place.


----------



## kittynthepups (Apr 9, 2015)

Sisalina- are you still out there? I want to talk to an expat living on the beaches surrounding Progresso. I live in Mx. so don't need all the basic stuff. I want specifics about the different beaches/pueblas and how people have adapted to the heat and humidity, etc. Thanks.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

kittynthepups said:


> Sisalina- are you still out there? I want to talk to an expat living on the beaches surrounding Progresso. I live in Mx. so don't need all the basic stuff. I want specifics about the different beaches/pueblas and how people have adapted to the heat and humidity, etc. Thanks.


Sisalena hasn't been active here for almost two years, so I doubt you'll get a response from her. Hopefully, some other forum member will be able to help.


----------

